# Rookie sportscasters chokes on the air



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

This little video clip has made blogs worldwide and got so popular that he made it on David Letterman, and was on the CBS morning show. His catch phrase "Boom Goes the Dynamite" has even been used by sportscasters on major channels. Its pretty funny!


http://media.ebaumsworld.com/sportsnews.wmv


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, i was going to say poor kid, until I read your whole post. Now he is somewhat famous on his goof up..if only that could happen to me..


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeah I love the part where he mouths or whispers "I'm so sorry" to the production and camera ppl..Its sad but also pretty hilarious


----------

